# Paddys driving.....



## Baggie Boy (Oct 15, 2005)

Paddy, the famous Irishman is driving home after downing a few at 
the local pub.

He turns a corner and much to his horror he sees a tree in the 
middle of the road.

He swerves to avoid it and almost too late realises that there is 
yet another tree directly in his path.

He swerves again and discovers that his drive home has turned into a 
slalom course, causing him to veer from side to side to avoid all 
the trees.

Moments later he hears the sound of a police siren and brings his 
car to a stop.

The officer approaches Paddy's car and asks him what on earth he was 
doing.

Paddy tells his story of the trees in the road when the officer 
stops him mid sentence and says:

"Fer Christ's sake Paddy, that's your air freshener!"


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: you wood'nt beleave it


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

good 'un :lol:


----------

